# My L144s



## Patsfan (May 6, 2010)

Just some pics of my L144s. Male and female on sponge.
Also male guarding/fanning eggs(on left). Some pictures of the young. Have multiple spawns ranging from 1/2" to 2".
Enjoy.

Pete


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great looking plecos, just how many do have all together?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking plecos, nice pics!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

very nice!

You have some nice Plecos there


----------



## Patsfan (May 6, 2010)

Thanks all.
I figure with all the babies I have close to a 100.
I'll be posting some of the young for sale soon.
Pete


----------

